# Filter for 10G w/ RCS?



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd like to set up a 10 gallon planted tank with RCS (& CRS if I can find them) and either tetra or rasbora. Because I already have a "fancy" tank, I'd like to do this one a little less expensively.

I would like to put it in front of an east window with sheers so it will get some natural light. It's also the coolest place in the house in summer.

Question: what is a "safe" filter for RCS, I didn't realized how tiny they are. I can't put them in my 8G as they'd get sucked up by the filter should they wander into that area. (There are 2 intakes, one in the lower portion and one in the upper portion of the tank.)

I have read that there's an inexpensive Hagen filter that does an exceptional job. I'd also like to get the Hagen low-tech CO2 unit as well.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I'd like to set up a 10 gallon planted tank with RCS (& CRS if I can find them) and either tetra or rasbora. Because I already have a "fancy" tank, I'd like to do this one a little less expensively.
> 
> I would like to put it in front of an east window with sheers so it will get some natural light. It's also the coolest place in the house in summer.
> 
> ...


The easiest and most inexpensive way for filtration in shrimp tanks would be sponge filters.

go to www.planetinverts.com, they have great info on how to set up a shrimp tank.

co2 principles remain the same, although a sponge filter will increase surface water/air exchange, so increased co2 loss will occur if you decide to inject any.

Just be careful about putting a small tank beside a windowsill.
You'd be surprised about how fast sunlight works on water! good luck on the shrimp tank.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I think you should wait before going into CRS, because they're more demanding and expensive. Get some experience with red cherries for a few months first...otherwise you might end up loosing them.  
I don't know which Hagen filter have you read about, but here are the ones I know of: the hang on the back (HOB) AquaClear, which has lots of filter media space and you can basically put anything you wish inside: http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c6270p21174.2.html
and the fluval internal one, which only holds a tiny sponge inside: http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c6271p22388.2.html
Both pose a threat for small RCS and especially for their babies. I have an AquaClear in my RCS tank, but it has a sponge put over the intake. I don't see how you could put the sponge over the internal fluval model.
If you're going on the sponge filter with airpump, then getting the Hagen CO2 unit would be a waste, since most of the CO2 would be expelled out of the water from the increased water surface movement.
like dekstr said, you shouldn't put the tank in sunlight for a number of reasons, including big temperature fluctuations and a possible algae explosion.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sponge filter all the way!

Actually I have both, I use a sponge filter and a AC MINI but with a square piece of sponge that I cut out to put over the intake.

After you do that, you'll be more worried about sucking up the lil guys when vacuuming. 

Even later, you'll be sucking up the babies that you can't even see. If you are me, that turns into a pain because you gotta suck them back out with a dropper or syringe. 

I'm at the point now that I just put a net over the siphon and just do water changes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Another vote for sponge filters. All of my shrimp tanks are run with sponge filters. I do have a crystal red's & black bee's tank that each have a aquaclear mini with a API sponge prefilter fitted on it which works well as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i love the sponge filters.... ^_^

anything fry-ish i use sponges usually..


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

I like the AquaClear because it has a sponge and the bioballs.
All my hang-on filters work with sponges anyway (the TopFin ones) ... no refills.
My Red shripms don't "filter-feed" so I am ok. But water parameters have to be perfect and warm like 80. The smallest readings of nitrites kills RCS. Amonia is out of discussion. They do well with nitrates 10. For more .... nitrates .... I don't know.

L


----------

